# London, OH - Lugar, M 3YR, OTI needs home



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11935884

Lugar's owner had to turn him into the shelter because they live in a trailer park which now states "no dogs over 40 pounds". Lugar is a pure German shepherd 3 year old. He is housebroken, likes other dogs, has never been around cats, and likes kids. Lugar needs out of the shelter now as it is the county shelter operated by the humane society. But we always have to have room for strays.

Our adoption fee is $105.00 which includes a Home Again Microchip, set of shots, deworming, heartworm testing if old enough, and spay or neuter. Plus has a 1 year rabie. If you are interested in this dog, please call the shelter at 740-852-PETS or fill out an online application at
http://www.hsmcohio.com 


Humane Society of Madison County 
London, OH 
740-852-7387


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: London, OH OTI Handsome *Lugar* needs home*

Gorgeous!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: London, OH OTI Handsome *Lugar* needs home*

What a handsome boy!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: London, OH OTI Handsome *Lugar* needs home*

WOW!!!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: London, OH OTI Handsome *Lugar* needs home*

marked urgent


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: London, OH OTI Handsome *Lugar* needs home*

Is there someone local that can pull him and transport to Wooster? If there is I can commit to him and get him safe.

PLEASE let me know!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: London, OH OTI Handsome *Lugar* needs home*

bump


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: London, OH OTI Handsome *Lugar* needs home*

He looks so much like my dog Bear!!!! Oh my! Somebody help save him. We have an offer by Shepherd Mania we just need a local to save his life! Anyone?!?!


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: London, OH OTI Handsome *Lugar* needs home*

Bumpity Bump ... looking for pull/short transport help.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: London, OH OTI Handsome *Lugar* needs home*

Please help me save him!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: London, OH OTI Handsome *Lugar* needs home*

BUMP!


----------



## nova (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: London, OH OTI Handsome *Lugar* needs home*

**Good news** Just got off the phone and his adoption is pending,the app went through and the meet is this wk Keeping fingers crossed they like him


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: London, OH OTI Handsome *Lugar* needs home*

Hopefully his adoption goes through!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: London, OH OTI Handsome *Lugar* needs home*

Wasn't he listed as in Houston earlier? I am confused now? *scratches head*


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: London, OH OTI Handsome *Lugar* needs home*

Oh good! That is a huge relief.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: London, OH OTI Handsome *Lugar* needs home*

Good news.............THANKS for the update !!!!


----------

